
Microsoft to bring full IE browsing to Xbox 360 with Kinect controls - cooldeal
http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/10/3012013/internet-explorer-browser-xbox-360-kinect
======
zupreme
I actually think this will be cool, in spite of all the naysayers in the
comments following the story.

Do I think this will replace traditional browser interfaces (i.e. Mouse and
Keyboard) anytime soon? No. But gesture and voice are the logical next steps
in the evolution of computing, following "Touch", so why shouldn't the browser
lead the way?

